# عيد الأم عند الفراعنة



## كلدانية (27 مارس 2011)

*طبيب مصرى: عيد الأم عادة فرعونية*​*




عيد الأم عند الفراعنة
الأمومة هى غريزة من أقوى الغرائز لدى المرأة السوية وهى تظهر لديها في الطفولة المبكرة حين تحتضن عروستها وتعتني بها، وتكبر معها هذه الغريزة وتكون أقوى من غريزة فكثير من الفتيات يتزوجن فقط من أجل أن يصبحن أمهات ودائماً لديهن حلم أن يكون لهن طفل أو طفلة يعتنين به.​*​
*وغريزة الأمومة لها جذور بيولوجية "جينية وهرومونية"، أما الحب فهو حالة نفسية أقل عمقاً من الغريزة، والمرأة حين تخير بين أمومتها وبين أي شيء آخر فإنها - في حالة كونها سوية تختار الأمومة بلا تردد، وفي حديث خاص لـ"محيط"، أكد الدكتور بدران عضو الجمعية المصرية للحساسية والمناعة وزميل معهد الطفولة بجامعة عين شمسن  أن عيد الأم عادة فرعونية أصيلة.. الأم المقدسة "ايزيس" كانت رمزاً للجمال والخصوبة وهى أول أم فرعونية تم تقديسها وأصبحت رمزاً للأمومة الصادقة والعطاء.*
*وكان المصري القديم يقدم لها العطايا والقربان في الربيع "موسم التكاثر" في الكثير من الطيور والحيوانات والنباتات.*
*وقد أكدت دراسة تاريخية حديثة صدرت عن المركز المصري لدراسات المرأة بمحافظات الصعيد أن الفراعنة عرفوا تكريم الأم قبل آلاف السنين.*
*وأوضحت الدراسة التي صدرت بمناسبة الاحتفال بعيد الأم أن الرجال في مصر القديمة كانوا يقدرون المرأة ويكرمونها، ويحتفلون بها في احتفالات شبيهة بعيد الأم اليوم.*
*وأشارت هدى خليل مديرة المركز إلى أن المرأة في مصر الفرعونية كانت تتمتع بقسط وافر من الحرية الشخصية، وأن تكوين أسرة جديدة كان يبدأ بزواج الشاب الذي يصير رأس الأسرة " لقد أسس أسرته واتخذ لنفسه زوجة تلد له الأطفال".*
*وأضافت: "إذا ارتقت الزوجة إلى درجة "ربة الدار" فإنها تقاسم الزوج مسكنه وقبره أيضاً وتبقى أملاكها مقسمة بينهما، ويستقل كل جيل بنفسه بدنياً ومادياً.. وكانت توضع تماثيل الزوجين جنباً إلى جنب وأولادهما عند أقدامهم".*
*وأكدت خليل أن المصري القديم كان مخلصاً لبيته وكان من صفات المصريين القدماء - كما تؤكد ذلك الشواهد الأثرية الفرعونية أدب الحكمة والخطابات الموجهة إلى الموتى - احترام الأمهات وتبجيل الأم في الأسرة الكبيرة والاهتمام باحتياجات النساء، "أحب زوجتك في إخلاصك لبيتك كما هو واجب عليك .. أطعمها واكسها.. وأسع إلى ما يدخل السرور إلى نفسها طالما أنت على قيد الحياة ".*
*وأشارت إلى أن الزوج كان يقوم بتوفير متطلبات زوجته حتى في حال انفصالها عنه وكان الزواج يتم من خلال عقد يضمن للزوجة حقوقها وتعتبر المكانة الخاصة بالمرآة في نظام المجتمع المصري القديم وخاصة ألام والزوجة أحد مظاهر الحضارة الفرعونية التي عرفت كيف تجعل من الأم ومن الزوجة آو الأبنة رمزاً لأكمل مظاهر المساواة وهو حال كانت الأوربية في أوائل القرن العشرين بعيدة عنه كل البعد إذ كانت المصرية في العهد الفرعوني امرأة لها مكانتها ولم تكن نكرة " أنها الفريدة المحبوبة التي لا نظير لها أجمل جميلات العالم ،انظر أليها كمثل النجمة المتألقة في العام الجديد على مشارف عام طيب".*
*وأضافت خليل أن المرأة كانت تتمتع بمكانة متميزة في المجتمع المصري القديم وتميزت بمكانة كبيرة كما تمتعت بحقوق اجتماعية واقتصادية وقانونية وسياسية مساوية للرجل قبل اكثر من خمسة آلاف عام.*
*وتشهد آثار مصر القديمة بلوحتها ونقوشها الرائعة هذه المكانة المتميزة فهي الأم التي تحظى بالاحترام والتبجيل، والفتاة والزوجة التي تخضع لقوانين أخلاقية صارمة ولكنها في نفس الوقت تعبر عن ارائها بحرية ولاتحرمها أيضا من أن تحظى بالتقدير والاحترام.*
*وترى خليل أن المرأة المصرية القديمة تمتعت بأهلية قضائية كاملة وكان لها استقلالها المالي عن الرجل وكان بإمكانها أن تدير ممتلكاتها الخاصة وتدير الممتلكات العامة بل وان تمسك بزمام الأمور في البلاد.*
*وحسب الدراسة :"لا يعنى ذلك أنها امرأة تجردت من الأنوثة والجاذبية فقد كانت أيضاً امرأة فاتنة وجذابة وكان هدف الفتاة أن تختار شريك حياتها بكامل إرادتها وحريتها وان تصبح زوجة وأم صالحة ولا يعنى ذلك أن النظام الأسرى هذا نظام يخضع لسيطرة الام بل كان نظاماً يتقاسم فيه الزوجان المسئوليات المعتادة في إطار الحياة الزوجية حيث يشتركان معا في السراء و الضراء*
*من نصائح الحكيم "بتاح حتب"*
*- إذا كنت عاقلاً أسس لنفسك بيتاً، وأحب زوجتك حباً جماً، و أحضر لها الطعام، وزودها باللباس،  وقدم لها العطور، وإياك ومنازعتها باللين تملك قلبها، واعمل دائماً على رفاهيتها لتستمر سعادتك.  *
* "*
*- يجب ألا تنسى فضل أمك عليك ما حييت، فقد حملتك قرب قلبها، وكانت تنتظرك ومعها الطعام والشراب، فإذا كبرت واتخذت لك زوجة فلا تنس أمك، رد إلى أمك ضعف الخبز الذى أعطته لك، واحملها كما حملتك، لقد كنت بالنسبة لها عبئاً مرهقاً وثقيلاً، وهى لم تسأم أو تضجر عندما أزف موعد مولدك، وحملتك على رقبتها،  سنوات.*
*غريزة الأمومة أقوى من الحب*​*




الأمومة غريزة أقوى من غريزة الحب نفسه، وأن لها كيمياء خاصة تبدأ فى جسم الأم مع بداية الحمل وقبول الجنين، فالجنين الذى يشعر بالحب ينمو ويكبر والمحروم منه تغمره كيمياء الغضب من الأم فيقل نموه ولربما مات فى المهد.​*​
*وأوضح بدران أن ضربات قلب الأم تعد موسيقى تصويرية حالمة يستمتع بها الجنين طوال فترة الحمل وتعد أساس استمراره فى الحياة ولو توقفت لثوانٍ لهددت حياته، مؤكداً أن توفير الجو الهادئ للأم الحامل هام للجنين وخاصةً عند بدء خروج الطفل من رحمها فهذه العملية تصطدم الوليد بعالم غريب بارد الحرارة ينذره بفقدان حرارة الالتصاق بالأم، فيصرخ رافضاً العالم الجديد.*
*وأشار بدران إلى أن وضع الوليد بسرعة على صدر أمه فور قطع الحبل السرى الذى يربطه بها يحقق عدة فوائد، حيث يتأكد أنه مازال حياً والدليل سماعه ضربات قلب الأم التي يحفظها ويستطيع أن يميزها بمهارة كبصمة خاصة للحياة وأنه عاد ليستمتع بدفء الالتصاق بالأم من جديد وكلما التصق بأمه يتأكد أنه مازال حياً فيقبل على الحياة.

وأضاف بدران أن الرضاعة الطبيعية هى أسمى أنواع الحب الذي يوهب الحياة وأن هناك علاقة سامية بين الأم وأبنائها وأن إشباع حاجة الأطفال من الحب يساعدهم على أن يشبوا أفراداً أسوياء، مشيراً إلى أن الأبحاث العلمية تؤكد أهمية احتضان المولود بعد ولادته مباشرة، حيث يكسبه حضن الأم الدافىء مظلة من الهدوء والطمأنينة تمتد لسنتين.*
*وأكد بدران أن الأمومة تنقسم إلى نوعين أمومة بيولوجية وأمومة نفسية فالأمومة البيولوجية تتمثل في عملية الحمل والوضع والرضاعة فيما توصف عملية التربية والرعاية والحب بالأمومة النفسية وهى ضرورية للنمو الصحي السليم للأبناء ولتنمية ذكائهم وتعليمهم اللغة وإرضاعهم ثقافة المجتمع ومن هنا يتضح الدور العظيم الذي تلعبه الأم في تغذية نفس ووجدان الإنسان.*
*أما الأمومة النفسية تؤدى إلى إفراز هرمون "الأوكسيتوسين" المعروف باسم هرمون العناق وهو الذي يدفع الإنسان ليحتضن من يحب، ويساعد في إدرار اللبن من ثدي الأم ويساعد الناس على تنمية المشاعر الودية والحب والعطف على الآخرين، وكذلك هرمون "البرولاكتين" الذي يحفز الغدد الثديية على إنتاج لبن الرضاعة الطبيعي.*
*وأشار بدران إلى أن الإهمال والكبت العاطفي للأطفال يسبب توترهم يزيد من معدلات إصابتهم بالأزمات التنفسية وشدة النوبات المتكررة خاصةً تلك التي يعانى منها الأطفال المصابون بحساسية الصدر، مدللاً على ذلك بأن 16% من المراهقين المصابين بحساسية الشعب الهوائية يعانون من التوتر أو الاكتئاب ، مقارنة مع 9% من المراهقين الطبيعيين. 




*​*
**فالحضن الدفيء هو أرخص دواء لعلاج قلق الأطفال وأن العلاج باللمس يرفع المناعة ويمكن استخدامه لعلاج القلق، والاكتئاب، والألم ويساعد المواليد المبتسرين على النمو والحياة ويزيد من ذكاء الأطفال، وأوضح بدران أن الاحتضان هو أرقى أنواع اللمس فهو يكسب الشعور بالأمان والإحساس بالدفيء ويزيد الثقة بالنفس ويغرس الشعور بالانتماء ويقلل من التوتر ويزيل القلق ويساعد الطفل على النوم.*
*وحذر الدكتور مجدي بدران من عواقب الإهمال العاطفي من الأم لطفلها، مشيراً إلى أنه يسبب التخلف العقلي والتأخر الدراسي وسوء التغذية والأنيميا وقصر القامة وسقوط الشعر وبطء النمو والسلوكيات العدوانية والوقوع في براثن الإدمان.*
*الأجنة تتذوق الحب !

وعن تأثير الحب على الجنين قال بدران: إن الأجنة تتذوق الحب، ولهذا فإن أعضاء الجنين تتوقف عن النمو عند  لحظات غضب الأم، مؤكداً أن الحب يرفع المناعة وينمي الذكاء أما الحرمان من الحب فهو طوفان من الأمراض تهجم على جسم الإنسان.*
*وأكد أن أولى درجات الحب تبدأ مع الجنين وهو لازال فى رحم أمه، لذا من الضروريات بعد ولادة الطفل وضعه فى حضن أمه وأسماه بـ"عملية امتداد الحبل السرى"، وأكد على أن الارتباط العاطفي لايحصل عليه الفرد متعدد العلاقات.*
*فالاهمال العاطفي للطفل وعدم تلبية احتياجاته النفسية سبب رئيسي لتعريضه لحدوث تآكل شديد في الجزء المسئول عن عمر الخلايا في الحامض النووي‏ "دي ان ايه"، حيث أشار إلى أن هذا التآكل في ذلك الجزء الذي يطلق عليه علمياً "التيلومير" يؤدي إلى نقص عمر الإنسان بسبب عدم قدرته علي مقاومة الأمراض لتناقص عمر الخلايا وتلفها‏.*
*بتر الأمومة  *​*




بتر الأمومة هو مصطلح جديد أطلقه الدكتور بدران عن وباء الإنفصال عن الأم، حيث يتم فيه بتر الأمومة النفسية مبكراً مما ينتج عنه تشوهات نفسية تهدد مستقبل الأجيال. ​*​
*فالكبت العاطفي الذي يعاني منه أطفال الإنسان وصغار القوارض بسبب الانفصال عن أمهاتهم يؤدي إلى للإصابة بأمراض القلب خلال مرحلة البلوغ. *
*وعند مقارنة حضن المواليد بعد الولادة مباشرة بالمواليد الذين فقدوا الحضن الدافئ للأم نجد أن حضن الأم الدافئ للوليد يكسب مظلة من الهدوء والطمأنينة التي تمتد سنتين.* 

http://www.moheet.com/show_news.aspx?nid=455936&pg=1​


----------



## النهيسى (23 أبريل 2011)

*رااائع جداا
شكرااا
ربنا يباركك​*


----------

